# ExcelCube



## ExcelChampion (Apr 13, 2007)

I just saw this advetised above.  Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Lewiy (Apr 13, 2007)

Thought I'd just post this link given that the ad isn't always showing.

https://www.regnow.com/softsell/nph-softsell.cgi?currency=USD&items=15421-1&affiliate=16062

Not sure as I can justify the $50 price tag given that I can't really get my head around what it does yet.  Perhaps someone that knows can explain!!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds to me like it's an OLAP add-on for Excel. I can't say for sure because I am not going to shell out to find out :wink: --- but if it is, I'm betting you will need to use workbooks with a similar structure so you can line up the cube dimensions correctly. 

Denis


----------



## hatman (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks like the answer to all of those questions we field that go something like this:

"My company keeps track of monthly [insert data description here], where each workbook has data for one month, and workbooks are named [insert naming convention here]... all of the workbooks are structured the same, but I want to look at trends for the the past quarter, past year, and past 3 years.  How can I do this?"


----------



## Oorang (Apr 17, 2007)

I have often wished excel worked in three dimensions. (Yes I know how to "force it" ) But I always thought it would be cool if you could actually work in a rotatable cube.


----------



## hatman (Apr 17, 2007)

As opposed to a Rotatable Cubicle?


----------



## Lewiy (Apr 17, 2007)

Why would I want my cubicle to rotate?


----------



## DaWanderer (Jun 8, 2007)

You can learn more about the program at www.excelcube.com.

ExcelCube has a few different pieces:

1. Consolidation - you can add together workbooks with similar formatting
2. Cross-sections - the "cube" of data created by the consolidation can be sliced up for reporting
3. Maintenance - operations such as "change this cell", "add / remove a row or column", and "add / remove a worksheet" can be done to multiple workbooks simultaneously

There's a 30-day trial version on excelcube.com if you want to try it out.

I'm one of the developers for ExcelCube, so I don't get any money from the sales, but I would like to know if the product is useful


----------



## laten (Jan 17, 2008)

Excel Champion - I have a question for you re: ExcelCube. Can it only consolidate workbooks that only have one sheet?

Thanks.


----------

